# Portage Frage bzgl gelöschter ebuilds

## Erdie

Um es kurz zu machen:

Bei mir ist die openal 1.9.563 installiert, alle neueren Versionen führen zu fehlerhaftem Sound in dem Spiel Eternal lands. Dazu habe ich die neueren Versionen maskiert.

jetzt ist es so, dass inzwischen diese Version aus portage geflogen ist und mich wundert.es, dass Portage dieses nicht moniert. Es wird kein Meldung dazu generiert, das diese Version nicht mehr vorhanden ist. Wieso ist das so?

BTW: Ich habe das oben genannte Problem mit openal auch als bug gepostet. Der Fehler ist totsicher vorhanden, alle Spieler, die ich kenne, bestätigen dies. Trotzdem wird mein bug ignoiert und hindert den Maintainer nicht daran, die einzige funktionierende openal version aus dem Repository zu schmeißen. Ich finde dieses Verhalten ignorant und bin ziemlich verärgert. darüber. Offensichtlich hat keiner der hohen Herren jemals das spiel mit Sound getestet.

----------

## Max Steel

Es gibt eine Kopie des Ebuild im zugehörigen /var/db/pkg Ordner. (Wenn du etwas für dein lokales Overlay brauchst z.B.)

----------

## Erdie

Danke, ich habe das ebuild noch installiert und portage beschwert sich nicht. Das ist es, was ich nicht verstehe .. aber für später ist das eine gute Idee. Danke ..

----------

## sirro

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Es wird kein Meldung dazu generiert, das diese Version nicht mehr vorhanden ist. Wieso ist das so?

 

Solange es kein anderes Paket gibt, dass eine höhere Version voraussetzt ist das vollkommen OK. Es reicht die Version, die installiert ist man muss nicht updaten nur weil es das ebuild nicht mehr gibt (Sicherheitsupdates mal außen vor gelassen). Für den laufenden Betrieb hast du alles was du brauchst und für eine Deinstallation oder sonstige Zwecke gibt es die genannte Kopie in /var.

----------

## Genone

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> BTW: Ich habe das oben genannte Problem mit openal auch als bug gepostet. Der Fehler ist totsicher vorhanden, alle Spieler, die ich kenne, bestätigen dies. Trotzdem wird mein bug ignoiert und hindert den Maintainer nicht daran, die einzige funktionierende openal version aus dem Repository zu schmeißen. Ich finde dieses Verhalten ignorant und bin ziemlich verärgert. darüber. Offensichtlich hat keiner der hohen Herren jemals das spiel mit Sound getestet.

 

Wenn es kein Gentoo-spezifisches Problem ist und der Maintainer nicht gerade ein Experte für den Code der betroffenen Pakete ist kann er leider auch nicht viel mehr machen als den Bug an Upstream weiterzuleiten (k.A. ob das hier geschehen ist). Wobei ich persönlich eher die betroffenen User dazu auffordern würde wenn ich den Eindruck habe dass dazu ausreichend Kompetenz vorhanden ist, da sie in der Regel besser motiviert sind das Problem zu lösen und durch direkte Kommunikation auch weniger Informationen verlorengehen als wenn ein Maintainer als Mittelsmann agiert.

Dass die von dir benötigte Version gelöscht wurde ist natürlich ärgerlich, das eigentliche Problem ist aber dass die problembehaftete Version als "stable" deklariert wurde. Allerdings war das schon bevor du deinen Bugreport aufgemacht hast (zumindest für x86+amd64), insofern ist das auch nicht direkt ein Fehler der Maintainers. Die Löschung der alten Version ist nur eine logische Konsequenz dessen (alte Versionen werden oft routinemässig gelöscht wenn eine höhere Version längere Zeit "stable" ist, damit der Tree nicht allzu sehr aufgebläht wird).

Und zuletzt bitte bedenken dass das alles auch nur Menschen sind, die das in ihrer Freizeit machen und das Fehler nunmal passieren. Wenn eine Person viele Pakete betreut können kleinere Probleme leider schonmal etwas in Vergessenheit geraten/übersehen werden.

Was ich dir raten würde:

a) im Bug explizit nachfragen ob es was neues gibt, falls innerhalb einer Woche keine Antwort kommt per Mail nochmal nachfragen (ab und zu gehen Bugmails schlichtweg in der Menge unter)

b) den Bug Upstream melden (falls noch nicht geschehen und der Fehler auch auf anderen Distros auftritt)

c) den Upstream Bug im Gentoo Bug verlinken falls möglich, ansonsten mögliche Upstream Erkenntnisse weiterleiten

d) evtl. den eternal-lands Maintainer über das Problem informieren (da dort das Problem ja offenbar auftritt)

----------

## Erdie

Ich möchte auf keinen Fall einen Flame entfachen. Es war nur so, dass man mich im Bugreport dazu aufgefordert hatte, eine neuere Version zu testen als diese rauskam. Das habe ich getan, das Ergebnis was leider negativ - alle Sounds werden im dem Spiel am Ende abeschnitten. Das Ergebnis habe ich präsentiert. Irgendwann später wurde die neue Version stable und die alte, von mir als funktionierend gemeldet, fiel hinten raus. Wenn man da drinsteckt, ist man eben etwas sauer. Ich sehe ja ein, es ist der falsche Weg, das jemanden anzukreiden. Man bekommt nur das Gefühl, nicht ernstgenommen zu werden wenn sowas passiert.

Ich bin einer der Sound/Fx Entwickler von Enternal Lands und inzwischen kommen bereits Linux User auf mich zu und ich muß denen erklären, wie sie eine ältere openal Version auf ihren Rechnern installieren. Auch auf anderen Distros. Leider kenne ich mich zuwenig mit dem Code aus, ich mache nur die Samples. Es könnte ja durchaus sein, dass es an dem Spiel liegt. Nochmal danke für den Tipp.

----------

